# Need to setup beam cable connection on ADSL Beetel wireless router



## ajayritik (Oct 2, 2011)

Guys I have a beam cable connection which I want to connect to my laptop wireless. I have an ADSL Beetel router from my previous Airtel ADSL connection. Can I use this router to connect to internet wireless to my Beam cable connection.

The little whatever I read it says I may not be able to. But just checking with you guys here if you can given any suggestions/help.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you get a modem with your beam cable connection? If yes, then it is possible.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry for bumping into an old thread. Was checking if someone can help me on this?


----------



## socrates (Nov 17, 2011)

Just check the seventh comment here 

Also check the other posts here for info on WiFi in general. Hope this helps


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2013)

Guys Sorry for digging up an old thread. Trying to check if I can configure my DSL Cable connection with my existing ADSL Beetel router which I had got from Airtel ADSL connection. Is this possible?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2013)

it should work because any adsl modem with more than 1 lan port is also a router.in your modem connection setting select connection type as dynamic ip address or static ip address(if your cable broadband provider has given you details like ip,gateway etc).


----------

